# Congratulations Leicester City! New EPL Champions!



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The biggest upset in English sporting history, maybe even the world.

At odds of 5000-1 at the beginning of the season, the favourites to finish bottom of the league have won the English Premier League.

If only I had a time machine and was a gambling man.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

For those who don't know, this is the equivalent of CM Punk debuting against Robbie Lawler, beating the actual fvck out of him but allowing him to survive at the buzzer of each round before CLEAN, FLAT KOing the life out of him at 4:59 of round 5 for lulz.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Unbelievable. It has to be the biggest undersog story in all sports history. 

Its not like they won a cup or had one big upset. Literally 9 months of derying the odds. 
Its also cost the bookies millions which is always nice!!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

UKMMAGURU said:


> For those who don't know, this is the equivalent of CM Punk debuting against Robbie Lawler, beating the actual fvck out of him but allowing him to survive at the buzzer of each round before CLEAN, FLAT KOing the life out of him at 4:59 of round 5 for lulz.


Even that wouldn't be close to 5000-1, nothing in MMA has ever even come close, truly amazing achievement. 

I put a fiver on when they were at 6-1... so i lost £24,870 for being so slow


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

To put it more into context the cleveland browns are 250/1 to win the superbowl next year... so according to bookies that is 20 times more likely to happen than what liecester just achieved. Still cant believe this is real life...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I was legitimately going to put €1 on every team to win at the start of the season. Changed my mind in the end. Gutted. HAIL VARDY!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

To further illustrate just how bizarre of an achievement Leicester winning the EPL last was last season - They are now 1 point above relegation, they are in a relegation scrap and could very well lose their EPL status in a few months time.

Oh, and the man that performed last season's miracle, has just been sacked.



> Leicester's decision to sack Claudio Ranieri nine months after winning the Premier League made former Foxes striker Gary Lineker "shed a tear".
> 
> Ranieri guided Leicester to the title despite them being rated 5,000-1 shots at the start of the 2015-16 campaign.
> 
> ...


----------

